# Winamp



## fabrice.jc (3 Septembre 2005)

Je recherche une ancienne version de Winamp pour mac osx.


----------



## Alx (3 Septembre 2005)

fabrice.jc.richard@neuf.f a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche une ancienne version de Winamp pour mac osx.



WinAmp, tu auras quelques difficultés a le trouver sous Mac, car c'est uniquement sous Windows. 
Donc MacAmp tu pourras le trouver *ICI*
Il est désormais gratuit.


----------



## fabrice.jc (3 Septembre 2005)

Excuse moi Axl, j'ai oublié de préciser que je recherche winamp pour mac osx 

dans le but d'utiliser un lecteur MP3 qui puisse afficher les skins de Winamp.

Et il me semble avoir entre-aperçut une version ancienne mac de winamp sur leur site.


----------



## porte-plume (2 Mars 2006)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> WinAmp, tu auras quelques difficultés a le trouver sous Mac, car c'est uniquement sous Windows.
> Donc MacAmp tu pourras le trouver *ICI*
> Il est désormais gratuit.



bonjour, 
aurais-tu un lien à jour, ou un lien vers une autre application qui remplace winamp sous OS X?
merci d'avance !


----------



## Alx (2 Mars 2006)

Tu le trouveras ici et aussi par la.

Il y en a un qui propose toutes les skins, a toi de faire ton choix.

Et il est vrai que Winamp existe pour Mac, mais uniquement en version classic


----------



## porte-plume (2 Mars 2006)

vraiment, un grand merci !

juste une question d'inculte : "skins" ? tu peux traduire ?

et merci encore !


----------



## JB47 (3 Mars 2006)

Heu : 

http://www.winampfr.com/

Ça doit être trop simple pour que ça soit le bonne réponse...


----------



## JB47 (3 Mars 2006)

Essayer ça aussi :
http://www.arcticlounge.com/maltx/index.php


----------



## Alx (4 Mars 2006)

JB47 a dit:
			
		

> Heu :
> 
> http://www.winampfr.com/
> 
> Ça doit être trop simple pour que ça soit le bonne réponse...



En effet  

Mais ca peut marcher... a condition d'avoir Windows.


----------

